# Water Pump Too Loud



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

I just purchased a 2006 230KRS and just love everything about it especially how easy it is to load the motorcycle into the unit.

This is the second trailer I have owned and the water pump is VERY noisy compared with my nlast trailer. Is this normal or do I have to check this out and make some mod or re;aoce the pump?

Thanks, Gary


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Allot of us made insulation boxes for our water pumps -- mine went from noisy to quiet once I "sealed" the box with insulation....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are several reasons for a loud pump. The most common is the discharge plumbing from the pump moving with each stroke of the pump and hitting a hard surface. So to correct this you can do a couple of things. 
1 - move the pump slightly to remove strain from the tubing.
2 - replace the suction and discharge tubing with a loop of soft hose. There are kits available for this.
3 - isolate the pump from the trailer
4 - insulate the pump enclosure.
5 - add an accumulator.

I think #2 and #5 make the biggest correction to the issue.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> There are several reasons for a loud pump. The most common is the discharge plumbing from the pump moving with each stroke of the pump and hitting a hard surface. So to correct this you can do a couple of things.
> 1 - move the pump slightly to remove strain from the tubing.
> 2 - replace the suction and discharge tubing with a loop of soft hose. There are kits available for this.
> 3 - isolate the pump from the trailer
> ...


Agreed. I recently had a chance to read the instructions for my shurflow pump. They specifically suggest the soft lines (#2) for installation - i.e. they say don't connect directly to PEX like Keystone does.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> There are several reasons for a loud pump. The most common is the discharge plumbing from the pump moving with each stroke of the pump and hitting a hard surface. So to correct this you can do a couple of things.
> 1 - move the pump slightly to remove strain from the tubing.
> 2 - replace the suction and discharge tubing with a loop of soft hose. There are kits available for this.
> 3 - isolate the pump from the trailer
> ...


Agreed. I recently had a chance to read the instructions for my shurflow pump. They specifically suggest the soft lines (#2) for installation - i.e. they say don't connect directly to PEX like Keystone does.
[/quote]
So basically go from the PEX to a "soft line" to the pump using adapter fittings? 
I think i might do this as well as insulating the enclosure.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> There are several reasons for a loud pump. The most common is the discharge plumbing from the pump moving with each stroke of the pump and hitting a hard surface. So to correct this you can do a couple of things.
> 1 - move the pump slightly to remove strain from the tubing.
> 2 - replace the suction and discharge tubing with a loop of soft hose. There are kits available for this.
> 3 - isolate the pump from the trailer
> ...


Agreed. I recently had a chance to read the instructions for my shurflow pump. They specifically suggest the soft lines (#2) for installation - i.e. they say don't connect directly to PEX like Keystone does.
[/quote]
So basically go from the PEX to a "soft line" to the pump using adapter fittings? 
I think i might do this as well as insulating the enclosure.
[/quote]

Not just soft lines but you must put at least one full loop in the line. The loop absorbs the pressure pulse. The loop should have at least 1" clearance from everything else in the enclosure.


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

Great advice.

Will take a look at mine and make some of the mods suggested.

Thanks, Gary


----------

